# DNA test for immigration



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Has anyone been requested to provide DNA evidence from the approved list stated on the UKBA intersurrogacy document in an international surrogacy case when applying for entry clearance/british passport for the child? If so, which company did they use and would they recommend it?


----------

